# GW's New Specialist Game Revealed



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Looks like GW is revitalizing the old Inquisitor idea and giving it some reworking. I disagree with the assesment that this is GW just getting into skirmish games, they've done them for years, I do however think they'll only stay around for as long as they're selling as stated in the rumor below. 

From Faeit212:


> * Inquisition: GW's Entry Into the Skirmish Scene *
> 
> 
> You heard that right. It appears one of the biggest surprises this year is not going to be the re-release of Bloodbowl, but something that is much more insidious.......Warhammer 40k: Inquisition.
> ...


The full Blood of Kittens post:


> Well we are closing in on that time of year again. The time of year when people start to wonder what little surprise Games Workshop is going to pull out of their hat for a special limited release. If GW keeps their every other year track record you can expect something.
> 
> Everyone and their mother claims it will be Bloodbowl 2013, sadly I have news for you it ain't coming. Besides Games Workshop licenses Bloodbowl out to any 3rd-party developer who can write a check; Blood Bowl was just one of those rumors that makes sense to a fan-boi, but not (remember Dreadfleet) Games Workshop. Speaking of misfires Games Workshop cannot afford to take random risks. Now, GW has consolidated (killing off specialists games) there IPs, they are turning to making new products.
> With a lust for a Space Hulk type gravy train GW will return to what makes them the most money: the Warhammer 40k universe.
> ...



I'm going to guess this is a mesh of Necromunda and Inquisitor, at least in feel if not actual rules.


Hopefully the balance is better than it was in games like Mordheim.


----------



## Da Joka (Feb 20, 2009)

I for one would love to see this happen... honestly I couldn't give to shits about Blood Bowl, but I could get into this.


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

So...after discontinuing all the specialist range they came out with the "40k Mordheim"...in what will be a limited edition run (i am pessimist). I am really angry with GW now.


----------



## elmir (Apr 14, 2011)

Oh boy... If they are smart enough to make this 28mm scale with bits in a nifty new plastic sprue, my mortage will come under threat. 

Seriously, I'm guessing about 3/4 of the current 40k playerbase can stroke their beard and could consider getting this. Unlike their previous dreadfleet...


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Given this is a BoK rumour from TasteyTaste, who I'll point out yet again has a ZERO Percent accuracy record for unique rumours like this, I'm inclined to autoflag this ac being bull and not happening.

Ever known reliable rumour monger has told us its Bloodbowl... so the weight of things is defiantely against this.

That said, this does sound interesting, something off the necromunda inquisitor mash-up that Zion pointed to.


However... BoK, Tasteytaste.... back a truckfull of salt up to this one.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

If this is true I'm all over it. Necromunda is still one of the best systems GW brought out, and if they can update it and give it the ever popular Inquisitiorial twist it's bound to be a seller. I'm with Griz though, every other source says BB, and for this to just drop out of the blue with only a couple of months to go detracts from it's credibility.


----------



## slaaneshy (Feb 20, 2008)

No one predicted Dreadfleet - so actually I give this credence over BB.
Could be interesting. I played the original Inquisitor for a while and enjoyed it, but it just kind of faded away. I think this as a boxed concept would sell quite well.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

As much as i would love to think this is true, im really not that convinced it is, part of the problem with rumours like this is they are pretty easy to invent and thanks to GWs wall of silence policy they are pretty much impossible to totally dismiss.

As an idea it has legs, but then again rehashing anything that was successful in the past is always going to sell pretty well or be received well by the fans, dreadfleet would have done better had they stuck closer to "man o war" and had actual fleets for races rather than what we got, space hulk was massively successful on the other hand because they gave us exactly what we wanted, which was space hulk with an ass kicking board and ass kicking models, had they fucked about with space hulk too much it would also have nose dived. 

So anyway until we see some leaked photos im not holding my breath for this, the idea sounds good and is very saleable, fits into the game in a box ideal, easy enough to produce, but i think it would be more likely to get this type of game in a warhammer fantasy setting being that its a pretty heavy 40k year, so i think its still gonna be blood bowl of some kind.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

I'd be very surprised if this is true, it'd be awesome if it is though, minis from the mind of John Blanche, I'd be very keen!

However this seems to be a hodge podge of Necromanda and =I=. Doubtful it will happen but I'd love to be wrong.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Khorne's Fist said:


> If this is true I'm all over it. Necromunda is still one of the best systems GW brought out, and if they can update it and give it the ever popular Inquisitiorial twist it's bound to be a seller.


As much as I love me some BB action, Necro has long been my favourite GW game. Right alongside WHQ


----------



## alasdair (Jun 11, 2009)

This is the kind of system I would absolutely love. The possibility of it becoming null within a few weeks along with Dreadfleet and Space Hulk would suck, but if it remains I would definitely waste more time and money on it than I probably own.


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

I can't believe they made Space Hulk limited edition, it was agreat 'gateway' game and was the reason I got into 40k back in the early mists of time. Based on popularity of the re-release they could have kept this going with new chapter releases, etc, etc

Anyway, I hope this new rumour is true as it would be awesome and as it's likely to be a pick-up-and-play game, much easier to fit in and much easier to persuade new players to give it a go, than a 3hr game of 40k.

Would explain the last few months of 'Blanchitsu' anyway...


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Oooh does this mean I can finally find a reason to use the forgeworld enforcer with cyber mastiff! yes please.


----------



## jaggedjaw (Oct 2, 2010)

I honestly would have wanted Necromunda or GorkaMorka back. Mordheim in space would be great, if Mordheim in Fantasy was great... 
(note:I'm not insulting the people who like Mordheim, it's just I find the rules are often conflicting or just a little antiquated).


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

neferhet said:


> So...after discontinuing all the specialist range they came out with the "40k Mordheim"...in what will be a limited edition run (i am pessimist). I am really angry with GW now.


The game you should be thinking of is "Necromunda", where you were controlling a gang in the Underhive. It was a 40k skirmish game.



GrizBe said:


> Given this is a BoK rumour from TasteyTaste, who I'll point out yet again has a ZERO Percent accuracy record for unique rumours like this, I'm inclined to autoflag this ac being bull and not happening.
> 
> Ever known reliable rumour monger has told us its Bloodbowl... so the weight of things is defiantely against this.
> 
> ...


I won't try to claim that BoK is some kind of miracle child, but they had the Necron stuff right before anyone else did.

As for Bloodbowl, that's been speculation from what I've seen, not actually out of anyone's mouths as what we _will_ be getting, much like the "Space Hulk is coming" thing that resulted in Dreadfleet a couple years ago.

Frankly if this is wrong I still doubt we'll be seeing Bloodbowl this September.



Khorne's Fist said:


> If this is true I'm all over it. Necromunda is still one of the best systems GW brought out, and if they can update it and give it the ever popular Inquisitiorial twist it's bound to be a seller. I'm with Griz though, every other source says BB, and for this to just drop out of the blue with only a couple of months to go detracts from it's credibility.


As I commented above, I've seen claims for Blood Bowl on speculation and based on this year being some important date for the game, but we saw the same claims for Space Hulk a couple years ago that ended in Dreadfleet. I'm not going to 100% this rumor until I know more, but it seems more likely to me than Blood Bowl right now.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Zion said:


> I won't try to claim that BoK is some kind of miracle child, but they had the Necron stuff right before anyone else did.


Actually no.. it was up on Dakka before he had it. As said, he's never been right for unique rumours, which is why i'm ordering the Nevada salt flats dug up for this.


That said... the more I think about it, the more I realise how cool this would be IF it turns out to be true. 

As people have pointed out, the specialist games were great gateway games that got many, many people into the hobby, and that's what GW has been missing since they stopped doing the specialist games.

Something like this while being a good game in itself, would be a good stepping stone into the larger game of 40k and the rest of the GW universe.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

GrizBe said:


> Actually no.. it was up on Dakka before he had it. As said, he's never been right for unique rumours, which is why i'm ordering the Nevada salt flats dug up for this.
> 
> 
> That said... the more I think about it, the more I realise how cool this would be IF it turns out to be true.
> ...


Speaking of Dakka, he has an 89% accuracy rating in their thing. He's apparently only been wrong 9 times according to their list.

Remaking older games is something GW did with Dreadfleet so even if this is just a guess on Tasty's part it might be a smart one.

EDIT: here's his entry in the accuracy tracker: 
Tastytaste at Blood of Kittens - Total rumors: (86 TRUE) / (9 FALSE) / (12 PARTIALLY TRUE/VAGUE)


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Zion said:


> Speaking of Dakka, he has an 83% accuracy rating in their thing. He's apparently only been wrong 9 times according to their list.


Really? As said for Unique rumours he's never been right from what I've seen of him. 

BoK has a bad habit of copy what other known rumour mongers have said, rewriting it, and presenting it as his own rumours rather then just the copy and paste job it really is.

I'm willing to be his 86 correct rating is the copied stuff, and the 9 times is all his unique stuff, like this.


Edit1: Yup, just looked back at his tracking thing. His correct stuff was either A) so blatently obvious it NOT happening would be a shock, B)
duplicated, C) Vague.

All his elder rumours he claimed were 100% true turned out to be mere speculation, his Chaos Demon stuff was false, or speculation, His Chaos SM stuff was false and he was the main person who said that the leaked 6th Ed codex was 100% real... right until after the day it came out.

Edit2: I'll also point out according to Dakka's tracking, Stickmonkey is an apparently bad source... and in reality, he is one of the best reguarded rumourmongers out there.


----------



## EmbraCraig (Jan 19, 2009)

This sounds great as far as it goes (other than the Blanche inspired models, tbh... he might be the head bod in charge of 40k art, but his stuff is always my least favourite pictures in any book I buy). 

But if they were going to bring something out skirmish scale, in my head it'd make more sense to go with a kill team focussed 40k game... that way, you can use it as an entry point to the main game, and has the bonus that you can use it as a platform to release some plastic replacement kits that players have been wanting for ages (plastic stormtroopers, new jetbikes and aspect warriors as a few examples). They could also piggy back an upgrade sprue with it for each army - bits to individualise the troopers for your kill team, but which many 40k players would also want for the bits box.

One of the big reasons I think that GW get pointed to as being expensive isn't the individual price of minis (which aren't that far over PP, Wyrd or anyone else really), it's the amount of them you need to get a workable army if you're starting from scratch - an entry point that lets a new player buy a squad box or two and have a workable force for a game which is also a starting point for a full 40k army would be a pretty smart move, I reckon.


----------



## Bubblematrix (Jun 4, 2009)

A 40k skirmish game return would fit nicely into what GW are currently producing - a gateway into the game but not enough that it stops people there. The only thing I would be worried about is if it is too imperial centric, might not get much attention from the rest of us and then fade.

I would massively prefer blood bowl, which I would buy instantly (along with enough people to make a limited release disappear in a weekend), as for a necro-inquisitor-mordenheim game - not so much, I feel it would get a big "meh" all round, unless the models were limited and cool as fuck.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Well none of the big known reliable rumourmongers have made any mention, note or comment on this...

Whereas, Harry, Hastings and Stickmonkey have all made mention of Blood Bowl, along with details about teams etc.

My money is still squarely on Blood Bowl for now.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Jacobite said:


> ...minis from the mind of John Blanche....


One way to stop it following Space Hulk as a source of miniatures for 40K I suppose.:grin:


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

GrizBe said:


> Well none of the big known reliable rumourmongers have made any mention, note or comment on this...
> 
> Whereas, Harry, Hastings and Stickmonkey have all made mention of Blood Bowl, along with details about teams etc.
> 
> My money is still squarely on Blood Bowl for now.


Funnily enough, I've almost swear that I remember reading that Hastings wasn't really sure what it'd be since he stopped tracking rumor, and Harry guessed it _might_ be Blood bowl so Stick went with that for his schedule.

But I could be wrong.

Blood Bowl seems like a long shot to me and I've never really liked the claim that it was next. Not only is GW competing against existing games that people have bought into recently (and people may use the models from instead if they own them or they're cheaper), they're pulling a game that still exists off the market when all it really *needs *is to move the metal models to Finecast.

Inquisition brings us a new 40k skirmish game that combines the idea of running an Inquisitorial Warband (Inquisitor) with 28mm 40k skirmish action (Necromunda). Taking those elements after pulling the games that no longer sell off the lines and combining them into something new isn't an impossibility. Dreadfleet was a rehash of Man-O-War afterall, just not as good.

Regardless if Inquisition exists in the end or not, I still doubt Blood Bowl. The last time people were clambering about a re-release (Space Hulk) it didn't happen, so I don't expect it to happen now.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Well whatever happens, given the suspected 'mystery box' will hit us in September if rumours are to be believed, we should see something solid either way within about the next 6 weeks I'd think.


----------



## coke123 (Sep 4, 2010)

Inquisitor?

Gentlemen, you had my curiosity- Now you have my attention!

Still, I'm glad I have salt on hand.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Dreadfleet II: Attack of the Moans?


----------



## Bubblematrix (Jun 4, 2009)

Dreadfleet in space, with two fleets - Squats vs. Sisters of Battle


----------



## Pandawithissues... (Dec 2, 2007)

Don't know why they wouldn't just straight out reboot Necromunda if skirmish stuff was what they wanted to do. There have been a few resculpted gangs over the last few years, and their greater experience in multi part plastics would really go a long way in containing the variety of models they would need to produce.

Imagine a gang sprue with multiple weapon options, heavy/special weapon slots for the Leader and Heavies, an odd few different torsos/heads for the juves and a mishmash of CCWs, knives, pistols and rifles. Doesn't sound much different from the plastic sprues they produce already, if at all.

They could probably double up on some of the gangs with different heads and arms if they went carefully. Delaque and Cawdor robes/coats could probably be done with a little thought and Redemptionists too, Orlock and Goliath. Scavvies/Ratskins

With care, they could probably support a whole reboot of Necromunda with 4-5 plastic kits and a smidgeon of finecast.

I guess there's no power armour involved though, so they've probably dismissed it.


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

The more I think about this the more it makes sense for them.

Plenty of smaller companies are gaining size and popularity with smaller scale more accessible skirmish games. Bringing out their own version once more would seal the ****** in GWs armor. 

Sounds great to me.


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

Would love it to be true, but i'll get on by in life if it's not.


----------



## Bubblematrix (Jun 4, 2009)

Pandawithissues... said:


> Don't know why they wouldn't just straight out reboot Necromunda if skirmish stuff was what they wanted to do.


Because they want to make a gateway game not just a standalone skirmish game, the main reason GW cited for stopping the "game in a box" specialist games was that people would just buy one and then not actually buy anything else.

A small skirmish game based on 40k models would need little in the way of support other than the occasional book supplement and could draw people into the hobby which now has a quite substantial cost to entry.


----------



## Grins1878 (May 10, 2010)

That's why I hoped they'd go the way of the original WD based Necromunda game Confrontation. It had so much open endedness and scope for growth, I thought they were going to keep going with it (you could have had stealers, mad mutants, cultists, you name it. There's so much they could have done with it to churn out miniatures...), they just didn't. Hopefully this will be what necromunda should have been, open ended and huge!


----------



## Pandawithissues... (Dec 2, 2007)

Bubblematrix said:


> Because they want to make a gateway game not just a standalone skirmish game, the main reason GW cited for stopping the "game in a box" specialist games was that people would just buy one and then not actually buy anything else.
> 
> A small skirmish game based on 40k models would need little in the way of support other than the occasional book supplement and could draw people into the hobby which now has a quite substantial cost to entry.


I think that that's a really good and fair point. Unfortunately, not to knock you or anything, but the 'gateway game' is, and always will be 40k. They've done a pretty good job with the miniature rule books and plastic core game boxed sets for both 40k and Fantasy, and those are always what will be pushed on customers first. Anyone starting out will ask around and be told that, pretty much, most people play one, or both of the core games. - If they want to be guaranteed a game and opponents, they'll be told to buy in to 40k in my opinion.

People who want to play 40k will play 40k. I don't see a trickledown effect being that likely.

It will depend on how they price it I suppose. At £60 or whatever, the Dark Vengeance set or Island of Blood or whatever they're on now are going to look pretty enticing in terms of volume of models, and access to one of the Big 2 game systems.

In many ways, the cost of entry is lower than it has been in the past due to the snapfit plastics.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Anybody heard any more on this? I'm still in sceptical yet would love it if it's true basket.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Jacobite said:


> Anybody heard any more on this? I'm still in sceptical yet would love it if it's true basket.


Well obviously we'll know for sure what's going on next month in 3 weeks, but no, outside of the original rumor I've heard nothing else so far.


----------



## davespil (Apr 28, 2008)

When do the box games usually come out? September? Would they drop a box game at the same time as the space marine codex drop?


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

davespil said:


> When do the box games usually come out? September? Would they drop a box game at the same time as the space marine codex drop?


In the past? No. But with this increased release schedule (which looks like a minimum of 1 codex and 1 WFB book every quarter) they might just to keep the schedule up. We'll know a lot more in a couple weeks I think.


----------



## Ddraig Cymry (Dec 30, 2012)

Not sure if I'll try it out or not, for me it'll come down to if anyone around me plays it and if it's not terribly expensive to get into.


----------



## Chaplain-Grimaldus (Aug 4, 2013)

If they take some time with this it could be super win. If they rush it and throw it our there full of Errors, Poor editing and an FAQ needed release day (Codex DA) then it will suck.

The possibility for conversion and small warbands has me exited though. Especially being the massive hobby butterfly I am lol.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

It seems this isn't dead yet! From Faeit212:



> *via Mis Olividadas Figuras (translated poorly from Spanish by google)*
> *Check out the link for more*
> Already confirmed at Games Day that would be a skirmish game based in the universe of Warhammer 40000 but without details.
> 
> ...


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

I can't see that GW would release this, The two previous releases have been a case of sell and forget with nothing in the way of follow up models or rules.
Look at how Dreadfleet was aimed at multiple different races at once rather than a stepped release for different races, something that probably out sold what we got massively but would have taken away from the core games so was left alone.
I only hope that if bloodbowl is released it's not packaged to make a good team vs evil with no other scope for change as that would ruin it but I can't see GW taking the space in the current release scedule to make all the new teams.


----------



## Chaplain-Grimaldus (Aug 4, 2013)

Neil you say that as if GW's releases make any sense.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Any more news on this at all?


----------

